# Step 7 lässt sich nicht installieren



## El_Robo (26 März 2006)

Hallo,

habe Probleme bei der Installaion von Step 7 ich Starte das Setup und dann
kommt vor der Installation die Meldung 

"Auf ihrem Rechner sind Dateien vermerkt, die nach einem Neustart automatisch gelöscht werden. Dies kann bei der Installation Probleme verursachen. Bitte starten Sie nach dem Neustart das Setup-Programm erneut!" 

Aber das Problem ist, das diese Fehlermeldung auch nach einem erneutem Neustart wieder auftaucht. Was kann ich machen???

Bin für eure Hife sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## seeba (26 März 2006)

El_Robo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe Probleme bei der Installaion von Step 7 ich Starte das Setup und dann
> kommt vor der Installation die Meldung
> ...


Da sind irgendwelche Installationen hängen geblieben, vermute ich. Wo diese aber vermerkt werden, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## RolfB (26 März 2006)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/8861819

das könnte helfen.

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## El_Robo (27 März 2006)

Hallo Rolf,

vielen dank für den Tip ! ! Der hat funktioniert ! !

Gruß
Armin


----------



## knabi (21 Juni 2006)

Ja, der Tip hat mir eben auch den Nachmittag gerettet...  Notebook total jungfräulich aufgesetzt, Original-Treiber DVD des Herstellers installiert, alle aktuellen Windows-Patches eingespielt, Step 7-Installation gestartet und dann die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie oben :twisted: , zum Glück konnte ich mich irgendwie an diesen Thread erinnern.....

Auch das wäre doch was für die FAQ, oder?

Gruß

Holger


----------

